# 1911 insight



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I was just on the verge of buying a sig 1911 but I'm curious to know if anyone can help me out. As of now I have 2 Colts and I still might pop on the sig but I want to look around some more. I'm a big fan of older 1911's and I've always wanted a m1911a1 as far back as I can remember. I would love to own a gun that was actually carried in WWII. I know there's some out there and finding one in good condition is going to carry a heavy price tag. I also know that finding one that's all original without any mix matched parts is tough/expensive as well. I wouldn't buy it to be a shooter, I'd just love to own one and sit around thinking of how cool it would be if those guns could talk. Does anyone know of any gun stores in or around the central Ohio area that gets some older guns in like I've mentioned from time to time? I've seen my fair share at gun shows but they were in terrible condition with outrageous price tags. That and I'm not sure if the owners would allow me to take them apart to check them out in depth. I don't really care what make it is, be it Colt, Remington Rand, Ithaca, or Union switch and signal and I know that the singers are next to impossible to find and are way out of my price range since they only made 500 of them. Anyone got any ideas? I don't care about a whole lot about mixed matched parts, or condition as long as it's not a pile of rust that doesn't function. I actually like the way they look when the blueing is faded. The one place that I check quite often is Barnes gun store in Lancaster but if anyone else has any ideas I'd love to hear them. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Only place I am aware of is Barnes Guns in Lancaster Ohio. You can also try here, but you wont be able to take anything apart...http://www.gunrunnerauctions.com/


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I think the 3 day return with no questions asked is still in tack on the online auctions. Quite a few 1911's are available to bid on but some have high reserves. I'm thinking if you do find some military pieces their either going to be worked on by an armorer or later an individual. I, unlike you, really like the new models (collector), and they are all really good looking now, so I'm partial to the modern ones. You can get a new A-1 and have a ball shooting it for not a lot of $. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Has anyone ever been to Aumillers gun shop in Westerville? A friend of mine suggested giving this place a try in my search. They don't have a website but I was told that they do carry some older firearms. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Let me get this straight.. you want an original war time 1911 in great shape for a small amount of money.. right? Good Luck


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

The odds of finding a WW2 1911 with matching numbers/parts is VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERY slim. I've yet to come across one. The 1911 was a great platform that they kept refurbishing along the way instead of buying new guns. If you do find one, expect to cash in the 401K or take out a second mortgage. There's some nice replicas out there if you're after the looks and nostalgia. 

Honestly you'd probably have better luck finding a numbers matching German Luger, or a Japanese gun with the Emperor's Stamp not filed off than you would the 1911 you want.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I'm pretty certain I mentioned that I know finding one that is all correct is going to carry a heavy price tag (yea I did, I just checked) and that's NOT what I'm after.... I'm also pretty certain my exact words were "I don't care a whole lot about mixed matched parts or condition as long as it's not a pile of rust that doesn't function" so I'm kind of confused at the responses? I mean, I'm well aware that many 1911's were sent to armories and rebuilt with mixed parts and could've served through ww2, Korea, and Vietnam. I guess it's nothing crazy to go to a gun show and see a $4500 price tag on a 1943 "mix master" (as the tag stated) Ithaca that looks like it sat in salt water for the last 50 years and locked up solid correct (no it wasn't a navy issued pistol incase anyone researches these things to better understand what's valuable and what's not)? Is that what I'm supposed to be gathering? Just last week I found a 43 Remington Rand with all correct parts that had been through an armory and looked/functioned very well for $1300 which is a pretty average price since not all of these guns are worth a small fortune and a 1945 colt with the original finish for $1700. These are more what I'm interested in and in my price range. Heck 7-10 years ago the average price for an A1 was around $5-800 but I'm sure we all knew this. I just thought I might randomly come across some big 1911 fans on here.


----------

